# boulevard- great price



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Just thought I'd share- anyone in the market for a new Britax
Boulevard- amazon has them on sale now. I was worried it would be a
few months older since it was so cheap, but we got ours and it's a
July 08 date of manufacture









So if anyone is in the market:

http://www.amazon.com/Britax-Bouleva...0192614&sr=8-1

(if the link doesn't work- go to amazon.com and search britax boulevard)

$229 plus $9.99 shipping.

-Angela


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

I just got one for ds. I came upon that sale by chance. Great price!


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Sweet deal, Angela! Wish I needed one right now.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I know... timing and all that. We thought we would get one in the september sale, but decided to go early- and ds is pleased to not be laying down all the way any more









-Angela


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Angela, could you tell me where to find the date of manufacture? I bought a Boulevard a few weeks ago and I have no idea where to find it. Thanks


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rach03* 
Angela, could you tell me where to find the date of manufacture? I bought a Boulevard a few weeks ago and I have no idea where to find it. Thanks









It's on the box, but I'm guessing that's long gone if you got it a few weeks back









It's on the seat somewhere- on the back or bottom. You would most likely need to uninstall it to see it.

-Angela


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

You shouldn't have to uninstall. They are normally under the cover to the side of the adjuster or just under the lip of the shell on the side (think ear level).


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I know... timing and all that. We thought we would get one in the september sale, but decided to go early- and ds is pleased to not be laying down all the way any more









-Angela

Angela-
is your dd still in a boulevard or is she moved up to a regent (or frontier?)? Just curious-my dd1 is 2 months younger than your dd and is 34 lbs and 40" tall-right now she is in a marathon just turned ff last year when she hit the 33 lb limit. Anyway-we were thinking of moving her marathon to dd2 who was actually born on the same day as your ds







And getting the regent for dd. However, now I am not so sure and thinking of getting a boulevard for dd2 and keeping dd1 in the marathon? Any opinions?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinseed* 
Angela-
is your dd still in a boulevard or is she moved up to a regent (or frontier?)? Just curious-my dd1 is 2 months younger than your dd and is 34 lbs and 40" tall-right now she is in a marathon just turned ff last year when she hit the 33 lb limit. Anyway-we were thinking of moving her marathon to dd2 who was actually born on the same day as your ds







And getting the regent for dd. However, now I am not so sure and thinking of getting a boulevard for dd2 and keeping dd1 in the marathon? Any opinions?

Dd is in her boulevard in one car and a safeguard in the other. OMG- I can not say enough positive about the safeguard







: Most.wonderful.seat.ever!

We bought a new boulevard for ds so that we have one with the 35lb limit.

-Angela


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Dd is in her boulevard in one car and a safeguard in the other. OMG- I can not say enough positive about the safeguard







: Most.wonderful.seat.ever!

-Angela

Wow-that looks like a nice seat-I have never heard of it-is she in the child seat or the go hybrid booster?
I am going to have to look into them!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinseed* 
Wow-that looks like a nice seat-I have never heard of it-is she in the child seat or the go hybrid booster?
I am going to have to look into them!

The child seat. Strap heights are either the same as the regent or a touch lower depending on who you listen to- but this is the easiest to use seat EVER. It has retractors on the latch connectors... sigh.... no wrestling to tighten it. Snap on, squish seat, they self-retract- go.

The harness retracts too... then to tighten the rest of the way is a KNOB... so easy. No yanking straps.

And of course no threading/rethreading of straps. Even easier adjust than the boulevard.

-Angela


----------



## pumpkinseed (Aug 6, 2005)

Okay, thanks Angela-I am now obsessed with the seat







: I must have one-ha-ha!!
Wow-what a seat-I need to look around to see if I can get lucky and find a deal-probably not but you never know.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkinseed* 
Okay, thanks Angela-I am now obsessed with the seat







: I must have one-ha-ha!!
Wow-what a seat-I need to look around to see if I can get lucky and find a deal-probably not but you never know.









Yeah... I'm totally obsessed with it now... One down side I've heard mentioned is that someone mentioned in SOME positions in SOME cars it blocks some view because it's so tall.

But I LOVE it.

If you find a deal online you must post









-Angela


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

I think we are ready to order 2 of those Boulevards. Angela, any idea why they are on sale? Is it just an older color pattern?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eksmom* 
I think we are ready to order 2 of those Boulevards. Angela, any idea why they are on sale? Is it just an older color pattern?

It seems to just be an older or less popular color. The one I got had a VERY recent date of manufacture- July 08.

-Angela


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for this post! I was looking for a deal on a Blvd.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

I think all britaxs are on sale this month or next. They go on sale twice a year.

feb and sept i thought, but I'd have to check.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thursday Girl* 
I think all britaxs are on sale this month or next. They go on sale twice a year.

feb and sept i thought, but I'd have to check.

Right. But from my research, this sale price will be better than the Sept. sale prices.

-Angela


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Ok thanks.

I tried to get dh to buy one cheap...but no money now means we wait until feb when baby is born.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

They are on BabyAge's web site as well for $229 of course and all Britax items are shipping free (you have to go through checkout before hitting submit order to see the $7.95 charge taken off).

http://www.babyage.com/products/e9l7...e_car_seat.htm


----------



## eksmom (Jun 29, 2004)

nak

if you buy it directly from babyage, sign up for their newsletter first and you will get a code for free shipping.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thursday Girl* 
Ok thanks.

I tried to get dh to buy one cheap...but no money now means we wait until feb when baby is born.

it will be better for you to wait anyway, C. buying now means you will lose 5 months of use.


----------



## Thursday Girl (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
it will be better for you to wait anyway, C. buying now means you will lose 5 months of use.

Very true indeed. I am thinking Jewel will be in her regent longer then originally thought, so josie will hang out in her marathon longer as well. The baby carseat musical chairs won't begin quite yet.


----------



## lirpasirhc (Oct 26, 2007)

i just found a pink Megahn Boulevard w/ a manufacturing date of June 2008 in the BRU clearance section for $217. they also had a tan Boulevard for $208!

maybe they are clearing out old prints? i wonder if other BRU stores have them in the clearance section.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

in the store or online?
i had purchased the seat from Amazon just over a month ago (probably 6 weeks or so) and i was in an accident yesterday.







the seat is TOAST.


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
in the store or online?
i had purchased the seat from Amazon just over a month ago (probably 6 weeks or so) and i was in an accident yesterday.







the seat is TOAST.









I'm guessing she meant in store. That said, make sure the insurance (yours or theirs, either way) pays for it as they should pay for a new one. Just keep the receipt of whatever you purchase.









I hope everyone was okay!!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *UberMama* 
I'm guessing she meant in store. That said, make sure the insurance (yours or theirs, either way) pays for it as they should pay for a new one. Just keep the receipt of whatever you purchase.









I hope everyone was okay!!

yeh, i have already spoken to the insurance co. thanks...everyone is ok...just a PITA to have to throw away a 6 week old car seat.







we werent hurt....but we were hit from the side (woman backed into us in a parking lot straight into my door and my son's door).


----------

